# Konvertierung von String nach const char



## Trissy (14. Januar 2005)

Huhu 

Ich suche nun schon eine kleine Ewigkeit nach einer Möglichkeit einen Text, den ich wahlweise aus einem Editfeld oder Label auslesen könnte, in ein const char zu konvertieren.

Ich glaube ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr 

Const char brauche ich für folgende Funktion:

HWND wind = FindWindow(NULL, NAME); dabei ist NAME die Variable, die ich weiter oben aus einem Editfeld oder Label auslesen muss.

vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus,

mfg
Trissy


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Januar 2005)

Tja jetzt wäre es vielleicht noch interessant was das für ein "String" ist.
- CString
- std::string
- RWCstring
- ...?

Daniel


----------



## Kachelator (14. Januar 2005)

> einen Text, den ich wahlweise aus einem Editfeld oder Label auslesen könnte


 Ich setze 20 Byte auf CString!


----------



## Trissy (14. Januar 2005)

Kachelator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich setze 20 Byte auf CString!



es ist ein char string, right

mfg
Trissy


----------



## dorado (14. Januar 2005)

FindWindow benötigt doch eine LPCTSTR.
Das heisst, wenn du aus deinem Editfeld einen char String erhältst, kannst du den direkt an FindWindow übergeben.
Einen Konvertierung von char in const char geht immer. 
Und wenn du einen CString benutzt  -  dort gibt es den operator LPCTSTR, das funkioniert also auch.

Poste mal die Definition deines Strings.


----------



## Trissy (14. Januar 2005)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich nun vollends durcheinander...

ich weiß nicht mehr wie ich auf den CString gekommen bin...

Hiermal das, was ich zuerst versucht hatte (und natürlich nicht geklappt hat  )

String name;
name = LabelAusagabe -> Caption; // weiter oben habe ich schon den Text des Editfeldes an ein Label übergeben.

HWND wind = FindWindow(NULL, name);

velleicht wäre es noch gut zu sagen, dass ich mit Borland arbeite und eigentlich C++ neuland für mich ist, da ich früher nur Delphi programmiert habe.

mfg
Trissy


----------



## PixelShader (14. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Einen Borland AnsiString in char * umwandeln? Das geht so:

```
char *EinCStr = DeinBorlandString.c_str();
```
also in deinem fall, hinter das name ein .c_str() hinzufuegen.


----------

